# Favourite sites?



## Brian G Turner (Apr 21, 2004)

Wharram Percy is one of my favourite sites - although there's little of note excepting some earthworks for the peasant houses, it has a nice feel - and it's not too far away. 

 Rievaulx Abbey is another favourite, too - I actually like that place more than Fountains Abbey, which somehow feels a little lifeless. You can practically see how the monks lived at Rievaulx, but at Fountains...I don't know, maybe the landscaping takes away something of the emphasis.


----------



## Esioul (Apr 21, 2004)

I haven't been to Rievaulx, but I have been to Fountains- I quite liked it, and there were lots of sweet rabbits there too.

Stonea Camp is one I like a lot, as I've worked on it this year. It's an Iron Age Hill fort in the middle of knowwhere in the Fens, but it sort of has an atmosphere too- almost scary, but not quite. 

I liked Masada, even though I was a bit too hot to think about it much. 

There's loads of castles my parents used to take me and my brother too, and I remember us playing all sort of games- my brother usually was supposed to be guarding the castle, and I had to attack. Ok, I know I'm insane! The last time we played it I was trying to creep around the back of a castle (can't remember which one) hugging the wall so he wouldn't see me if he looked over, but there were loads of nettles as you weren't really supposed to go round there, so I ended up climbing a wall into someone's garden and escaping via the road. 

I like Whitby Abbey a lot...


----------



## scalem X (Aug 17, 2004)

Are these in england?? Never visited them before, I do remember going to one in Italy where they where still finding new things. Allas, I forgot the name.

Okay I know you two just want to punch me for forgetting the name, but it was somewhere near Milan.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 17, 2004)

Yep - they are in England. 

 How accessible are the French and German castles to Holland, Scalem? Some of those are real prizes.


----------



## scalem X (Aug 17, 2004)

I have not completely understood your question??

Most of the times the castles in France are accessible for the public, for a small fee you get a tour or if they are half destroyed you can have a look yourself, unless they are private domain. I don't know about German castles but I suppose the case is quite the same. In Belgium we have few castles in the Dutch speaking part (Vlaanderen) there is the 'gravensteen' in Ghent, which is accessible for public. You don't need to pay unless you want a guide. In the French speaking part (Wallonië) we have some castles, but most are private domain.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Aug 17, 2004)

Westminster Abbey entranced me, especially the Chapter House, with it's original floor tiles.  I loved Hampton Court Palace as well, but it is slightly out of the time period for this board (built just after 1500).  However, I had a very bad reaction to Warwick Castle - just approaching the building put me into an anxiety attack, so that I couldn't go in the building itself.  I thought I was just being silly, but I've since talked to two other people who had anxiety reactions to Warwick when they went there, as well.  Something about that building, I guess.


----------



## scalem X (Aug 17, 2004)

Maybe you where butchered there in your past life; I have read a Belgian comic about that lately. Or maybe it's the ghosts . Okay I'm not able answer posts without going nuts and being absurd.


----------



## Esioul (Aug 17, 2004)

Now am I confused or was there really a gold man (a real dead man who had gold poured over him) in Westminster abbey? I'm sure I saw him but no one in archaeology beleived me.


----------



## scalem X (Aug 17, 2004)

This seem a weird story, gold spilled on a man just to kill him?? I'm sure they wouldn't have wasted the gold so easily. Offcourse if it was a smith he might have accidently killed him with gold. I don't know, but is this a fairy tale??


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 17, 2004)

Sorry about that - I meant, how easy is it for you to get to good castles in France and Germany from where you live? Any good ones within reasonable travelling distance?


----------



## scalem X (Aug 17, 2004)

Well if you have a car here there is no problem, but if you need to take public transport you'll need a day travelling, because most of those castles nowhere near big cities. I haven't been too much off the castles in france, so it's hard to form a proper opinion. The ones I've visited where all part of a further journy, so they where more then a day away.  I am sorry.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Aug 18, 2004)

Esioul said:
			
		

> Now am I confused or was there really a gold man (a real dead man who had gold poured over him) in Westminster abbey? I'm sure I saw him but no one in archaeology beleived me.


Are you sure you aren't confusing this with the scene in "Goldfinger" where one of Goldfinger's enemies is killed by being painted with gold paint?  

And scalem X, you asked, in regards to my experience at Warwick Castle:



> Maybe you where butchered there in your past life


Honestly?  That idea did occur to me, silly as it seems.  After all, I do claim to believe in reincarnation on alternate Thursdays.


----------



## Esioul (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm sure I saw that gold man, but no one seems to beleive me, so I'm wondering if I dreamt about it- but it seems an odd thing to dream. He was some sort of saint I think.


----------



## scalem X (Aug 18, 2004)

Saint Midas or something?? Okay just kidding, the only way to solve this is to go there and check for a guy that liked his gold close with him.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Aug 19, 2004)

Reminds me of the legend of El Dorado. The man in covered in gold and all that.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Aug 19, 2004)

Reminds me of what the king of some group of Peruvians (Incas? or maybe earlier) used to do for one of their festivals.  They'd oil him up, then he'd roll in gold dust and then jump into Lake Titicaca.  Can't remember exactly what the significance was supposed to be, but that story has always stuck in my mind.


----------

